# Баян Явир



## 4lex (31 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте!
У меня вопрос, имел ли кто дело с таким баяном, как он сам по себе, где позиционируется (аналог Ясной Поляны)?
Здесь есть ссылка.
Как вы думаете баян нормальный, можно брать ( имею введу не обязательно этот ).


----------



## vev (31 Янв 2018)

*4lex*,

ну есть в инете одно видео. На нем представлен весьма интересный по звуку инструмент. Но как это может Вам помочь? Как по немецкому объявлению можно выбрать инструмент? Слушать и смотреть. И никак иначе. 

Ну и опять же, для чего инструмент? Он 2-х голосный. Разве что для дома для семьи...


----------



## 4lex (31 Янв 2018)

vev (31.01.2018, 23:30) писал:


> Слушать и смотреть. И никак иначе.


Ну это да, конечно.vev (31.01.2018, 23:30) писал:


> Он 2-х голосный. Разве что для дома для семьи...


Да я аматер, играю для себя, ну с детками песню споем. Мене  2-х голосные, 4-ех октавные как-то больше всего приглядываются. Вот тоже кандидат, правда с выборкой.


----------



## zet10 (1 Фев 2018)

Тот же северно корейский Юпитер!


----------

